# Refrigeration of wine making chemicals



## CARBOY (Sep 9, 2013)

I have been refrigerating my yeasts, any yeast products (nutrient, energizer, starter and liquid chemicals (ie pectin enzyme).....but I was wondering about some of the other chemicals and additives. Are there any home winemaking chemicals I should always store in the fridge????? What are others doing??


----------



## Poni (Sep 9, 2013)

the only thing keep in the fridge is yeast. As for pH buffer solution, vinmetrica reagents, additives such as pectic, nutrient, calcium carb. tartaric acid etc are kept tightly stoppered, in the dark in my home winery, which is about 70-75 degrees. I also keep opti-white and red in the wine cellar as to not let get above 65F. I used to keep my pH buffers in the fridge but got sick of having to think about taking them outta the fridge everytime i wanna use them to allow them to get to room temp. I just observe expiration dates and discard once it has reached said date. All is well so far. 

i think extreme heat and sunlight are the bigger problem. 
p


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 9, 2013)

I agree with Poni, but I do keep my zyme o clear in the refrigerator.


----------



## Julie (Sep 9, 2013)

Besides what was said above, I also keep my sorbate in the frig


----------



## Arne (Sep 11, 2013)

I keep most of mine in the fridge. Had a mouse get in one time, actually that year there were about 5 of them before I got them caught. First thing he got was the liquid pectic enzime. Next chewed thru the plastic cap on the sorbate, dry pectic enzime, nutrients, and energizer. They all went to mouse heaven and havn't had a problem with mice since then. Found a hole and fixed it and maybe the cat has taken care of any strays since then. Think about the only thing they didn't get into was the k-meta. Wish they would of, probably would of taken care of the problem. Arne.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Sep 11, 2013)

You can keep the yeast in the fridge, the rest ( unless you have some specialty chemicals that call for cool or refergerated storage) can be kept at room temp. If you do keep them in the fridge and live in a humid area, return the quickly so they do not condensate and clump up. 
One way to mouse proof chemicals it keep them in a spare bucket with lid snapped down. A 2 gallon works well for that and they are all in one place. You can even hang the bucket from a hook in the ceiling.


----------



## CARBOY (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing all the tips and advice...a few I never considered before.

I must admit though...if I discovered a mouse had decided to get into my chemicals...I would freak out.


----------



## Arne (Sep 19, 2013)

I must admit though...if I discovered a mouse had decided to get into my chemicals...I would freak out.[/QUOTE]

Pretty much so. On the bright side it helped the lhbs stay in business. Must of found where they were getting in, havn't had any problem since that year. Getting to be the time of year when they come in, tho. Probably ought to get a couple of traps baited. Maybe the cat will earn his keep. Arne.


----------

